# Downloaded apps



## jycfmp (May 28, 2019)

Hello all

I have a 2017 Cruze LT (Basic Onstar plan and unlimited WiFi). I have downloaded The Weather Channel & Pandora from the Marketplace. Sunday (5/26) while listening to Pandora, it stops abruptly and I get the message that "no internet is detected" (for both Pandora and TWC) yet the WiFi hotspot still works.

Any thoughts on what may have happened?

thank you


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

Could be similar to when the radio fuzzes out under a bridge or cloud or when your GPS looses the satellites.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

